# GTO Hurst Dual Gate Shifter Question



## SlowAces (Mar 21, 2006)

Before I get hosed, I have searched this board for information concerning 1967 and 1968 Hurst dual gate shifter recognization and part numbers. I did not find information that answers my question.

Therefore, if anyone could provide me with some information regarding a Hurst dual gate shifter which states HURST DUAL GATE U.S. Patent NO. 3922460 on one side and 5810 on the opposite side, I would be most appreciative. Likewise, I would like to gather some information about a woodgrain face plate, part number 9777902 67208, as well. I have been told this is a 67 GTO faceplate with a 68 GTO shifter assembly and would like to verify this information.

I have enclosed some pictures of the shifter and faceplate in question.

Thank you.


Here are some pictures:


----------



## gto65mike (Mar 24, 2006)

your shifter looks almost exactly like the one i have in the garage. mine is a 68 shifter with a 67 cover plate. your shifter, if it is the same, is missing a front mounting bracket. i just went out and looked at mine.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a restored 67 on ebay. Take a look at it. Mike


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Mike, I could be wrong, but you just responded to a post that appears to be 7 years old. Matt


----------

